# Is there anyway to make fog glow under blacklight?



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Putting anything in your fog juice is just begging to kill your fogger. Just say no.

Why not try lighting the fog with a regular incandescent colored floodlight?


----------



## JustMatt (Jan 31, 2006)

There have been some discussions about this in the past. Everyone says not to do it. 

However, if you have an extra (cheap) fog machine you want to risk you can try http://www.teknobubbles.com/

Do please let us know what happens.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

I concur with the others. First, if you did use some kind of flourescing agent in your fogger, even if it DIDN'T damage the fogger (and the chances are not good that it wouldn't), you run the risk of having something not dreadfully healthy being breathed in by you, your friends, and ToT's. Then, of course, you have the fine mist of the ink, paint, soap, whatever it was you were using, settling on anything that comes into contact with the fog; clothing, props, sets, skin, hair, etc. Eventually (and I'm talking an hour, not days) it would gum up electronics, kill grass, paint your walls and windows a new and surprising hue, etc. Not great for anyone or anything.
AND, you'd have to get an awful lot of whatever the agent was to get it to glow properly or with any kind of even distribution.
I think a better idea is to try to use indirect incandescent lighting, or even LEDs, mounted on either side of the scene to be fogged, but hidden from view (baffled with cardboard, black plastic, other props/tombstones)... mount them low, aimed at each other (across the 'scene', if you will), but making the fog, if it's thick and chilled enough to stay fairly even and ocean-like, act like a kind of light-pipe, or fiber-optic medium.
From the angle of your viewer and the angle of the lighting, there would be a specific viewing angle where the fog would seem to glow all by its onesies.
With the lightboxes on either side baffled/barndoored with care, and sufficiently dim lights (too bright and it would kill the effect; subtlety is the key for a 'glow' instead of a wash!) this effect could really be mystifying (mist-ifying?) for your visitors.
Just a thought.
(And I apologize for all the damned (parenthetical) phrases in this post! Including this one!)
(And that one I just did!)
(And THIS one... dang me!)


Mike C.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lighting fog.*

One nice effect is to have the lights on/in the ground pointing upwards through the fog. This eliminates lighting other props by accident and you can form the light into cones or beams.

I used a similar effect for a "hell hole" prop a few years ago. I actually put the light and fogger in the hole.

Steven


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Mike C said:


> (And I apologize for all the damned (parenthetical) phrases in this post! Including this one!)
> (And that one I just did!)
> (And THIS one... dang me!)
> 
> ...


A Moose once bit my sister.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Greencapt said:


> A Moose once bit my sister.


The people responsible for my last post have been sacked.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Ace, if you are obsessed with "glowing fog", try this. You may screw up a fog machine, but, hey, you only live once, right? Fog juice is nothing more than distilled water and a very small amount of glycerine. Mix a batch of Tonic Water, which glows under a Black Light with a little glycerine. Pump up your machine and see how it goes. That, my Friend, is how Hallowe'en Legends are born. 

PS - Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## JustMatt (Jan 31, 2006)

Wolfman, you are pretty smart. I think that might work and there don't appear to be any health hazards. Nice.


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

I use green and orange flood lights with my fog, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We just ran our Old Hag animatronic through fog with her eyes illuminated by laser pointers. Man, try getting THOSE (lasers) to line up nice and parallel! Really cool looking beams of light cutting through the fog as she turns her head from side to side.
A great effect, BTW, the kids are gonna love it.


----------

